# Wayne's World Pacer..Flames?



## modelcarntn (Jul 19, 2015)

Hey there,
I've just gotten back into model cars after a 40 year hiatus. 
Growing up and all.
So, I guess to regress, I'd like to assemble a Wayne's world AMC Pacer model car. I'm sort of going with a movie theme model car thing.
I can get a kit of the year model (or similar), color match it, but the flames....?
Just hand paint em on? I think I could free hand something similar.
I'm just wondering what options for details like that are out there now in 2015.
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## fenders506 (May 18, 2012)

When doing a 1:64 diecast version of the "Merthmobile" I used a photo of the car and applied the flames to an envelope label. Kind of made my own little decal. It turned out reasonably well but may not in a larger scale. Check out Spencer1984's website. I think he describes how he duplicated the flames in a more professional way.


----------

